# Nose colouring



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I was just wondering if you guys knew if Sera's nose would change colour or not, like maybe some of ur chi's have? she has this really cute nice choclate brown nose and i <333 it. I noticed her mom and dad both had black noses.. so i dont know. the picture attached i think u can see her nose colouring.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't think their noses normally change colors. :?: It's never happened with any of my chis.


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Wendy, a light colored nose and yellow eyes like that is a trait that comes along with the chocolate gene, and seeing how Sera has chocolate in her coloring, it is normal. It won't change, that's her nose color. Chiquita isn't chocolate, but she has a light nose and yellow eyes, it just means she carries the chocolate genes and if bred to a dark colored dog, she will probably have chocolate pups. Ciao! :wave:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

joebeans said:


> Wendy, a light colored nose and yellow eyes like that is a trait that comes along with the chocolate gene, and seeing how Sera has chocolate in her coloring, it is normal. It won't change, that's her nose color. Chiquita isn't chocolate, but she has a light nose and yellow eyes, it just means she carries the chocolate genes and if bred to a dark colored dog, she will probably have chocolate pups. Ciao! :wave:


Oh thats good to hear! I love her nose


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

About noses changing colour...!
Before we had Poppy we had a labrador, a beautiful pale yellow with a black nose. After about 6 months his nose turned pink! The vet told me that certain plastic products contain chemicals that CAN change a dogs nose colour..it turns out that the plastic bowl we put his water in was to blame! So now we only use stainless steel bowls. It sounds odd I know, but our vet said that she had come across many dogs who had used plastic bowls and their noses had changed colour! Weird!


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahh! well she uses ceramic? i bleieve.. its not plastic.. but would shatter if dropped.. im not sure what kind it is


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

And I read somewhere that a brown colored chihuahua must have a chocolate nose-this is a like a quality mark :lol: Mine has black :lol: 

Richie's mom


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco's nose was pink and black when we first got him but it turned all black later. Lola's nose is a light brown color and I was hoping it wouldn't change. It sounds like it won't! YAY!!


----------

